# عمل خريجي الهندسه الصناعيه في مجال البترول



## Eng/ Ahmed samir (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*الساده المشرفين والاعضاء الكرام ... اود ان استفسر منكم علي فرص عمل خريجي قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه شعبه الهندسه الصناعيه في مجال البترول في مصر ماهي مهامه وفرص عمله وهل مجالات الدراسه التي نسمعها عن الهندسه الصناعيه التي تخص الاداره والسلامه المهنيه تعوقه عن العمل في مجال البترول كمهندس فني وليس اداري علما اني ادرس التصميم الميكانيكي ..... ارجو من حضراتكم الرد السريع ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## ashrafsaadelmahdy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

هل من رد؟؟؟!!!!!!!!


----------

